# Mixing Rili Shrimp



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

So I have a mixture of red and orange rili shrimp and was wondering what would happen if I put them together? if they breed would they maintain there colours or revert back to wild colouration?? Anyone have any knowledge on this, thanks


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

No they will revert back to the wild colors! You might get some that are like the parents, but when they breed they will produce different offspring that will not resemble the parents. In the case of the Rilis, you'll probably end up with none Rili (solid body) offspring....so a waste if you like the Rili look.

You can keep them together if you have all males or all females, but not mixed sexes.


----------



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

Ok thats what I thought would happen, was just wondering if I could make it happen. Thanks for the input


----------

